# February Acquisitions



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a bit embarrassed to be starting Acquisitions threads two months in a row, but at least I can say this stuff was purchased in January and arrived today.

Purchased from a nice fellow on the Other Forum

Paul Stuart, Made in Italy, cotton-blend(?) hybrid jacket (peacoat styling with bellows pockets and button-in quilted liner and wool collar). I think I just found my new favorite for weather somewhere between my Baracuta/Drizzler and my heavy peacoat when it's not raining and I'm wearing my Barbour. I think I've gone off the deep end with coats 

It fits over my sport coats without any part of the sport coat poking out underneath - what says the consensus on this jacket over sport coats

Opps, looks like my mirror needs cleaning again :-( 


Gently used AE Stockbridge for messing around


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Fantastic purchases, Cardinals! That's a great way to start off our February Acquisitions thread.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

American Living 8$ nwt!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The thrifting gods smiled upon me today.

Southwick 3/2 sack solid charcoal suit that only needs the sleeves shortened (pics will come after tailoring)

Vintage Eddie Bauer NOS safari jacket (it fits perfect, but I'm not quite sure when I would wear a safari jacket)


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Bermuda said:


> American Living 8$ nwt!


Thrifted, eBay, or JCP? (I ask, because JCP keeps dropping the price on those)


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*BB 3/2 Camel Sack*

Finally got Brooks to find, then send, this years 3/2 Camel Sack sport coat. It's a replacement for the last one which gave up the ghost this year. It must have come from store stock as the sleeves had not been finished and the leather buttons sewn on. Took it to the tailor today.
Tom


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

ebay with that american living shirt


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I love that Paul Stuart coat, C5.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I finally received my 12/17 BB shirt order.

Woo! 6 crisp new OCBDs.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

That jacket is very cool, Cardinals, and I say go for it over sport coats.


----------



## Ethologist (Sep 30, 2008)

*Alden*

Not sure if this qualifies as Feb Acquisitions but,
I preordered the Walnut Brown Calfskin Longwings with oiled "Double Waterloc". They will be shipped sometime in April.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Coleman said:


> I finally received my 12/17 BB shirt order.
> 
> Woo! 6 crisp new OCBDs.


Nice, all in pink I hope! Right now I'm wearing that pink chamois cloth shirt I tried to sell the other day and since there were no takers, I'll just add it to the collection.

On another note, that's quite a wait for some ocbds - any explanation from BB? Tough mailing things to Utah :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

They are all pink. Just the way I like 'em. 

And yes, supposedly the Pony Express had been encountering a number of well dressed desert bandits along the Utah route. LOL. I think part of the problem was that I ordered six identical shirts, and I think they had just completely sold out per Christmas orders. I did end up contacting them, and the rep assured me I'd have them the last week of January. Oh well, I won't be needing any OCBDs for a while.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I just ordered a couple of derby hats - black and grey. I am going to get this Steed thing down if it kills me.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> I just ordered a couple of derby hats - black and grey. I am going to get this Steed thing down if it kills me.


please post pictures


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Shoe Mart seconds*

I just ordered a long wanted pair of (irregular) Alden tan grain saddle shoes with #8 cordovan saddles that were made available through Shoe Mart. Got them for about 2/3 retail and they are being shipped tomorrow. In talking with Shoe Mart rep in the past, there are only minor defects on the irregular/seconds that Alden sells through Shoe Mart.
We'll see.
Tom


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

fishertw said:


> I just ordered a long wanted pair of (irregular) Alden tan grain saddle shoes with #8 cordovan saddles that were made available through Shoe Mart. Got them for about 2/3 retail and they are being shipped tomorrow. In talking with Shoe Mart rep in the past, there are only minor defects on the irregular/seconds that Alden sells through Shoe Mart.
> We'll see.
> Tom


that saddle shoe is a good looking shoe. enjoy wearing


----------



## mikejw (Nov 27, 2009)

3 months of thrifting, not a single tie to show for it. Then yesterday I scored at Salvation Army on 50% off day. The emblematics are jumping horses, pheasants, rampant lions (all JAB), and strutting roosters (Alain Figaret - for when I'm feeling cocky).


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Thanks*



mcarthur said:


> that saddle shoe is a good looking shoe. enjoy wearing


Thanks Mac- I look forward to wearing them, and always enjoy seeing your posts and pictures.
Tom


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

mikejw said:


> 3 months of thrifting, not a single tie to show for it. Then yesterday I scored at Salvation Army on 50% off day. The emblematics are jumping horses, pheasants, rampant lions (all JAB), and strutting roosters (Alain Figaret - for when I'm feeling cocky).


Nice instant collection. Those look good and narrow, what's their width?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

mikejw said:


> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab149/mikejwillis/IMG_4286.jpg
> 
> 3 months of thrifting, not a single tie to show for it. Then yesterday I scored at Salvation Army on 50% off day. The emblematics are jumping horses, pheasants, rampant lions (all JAB), and strutting roosters (Alain Figaret - for when I'm feeling cocky).


Congratulations. Keep up with the thrifting and you'll have more ties (and most anything else) than you know what to do with. Trust me.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I eBayed two J. Press ties today:

a green grenadine (thanks Alan for helping me identify it as such)



and a geometric The Burlington Knot (I posted this in the eBay thread as I don't normally wear patterned ties, but as it was not snatched immediately as I thought it would be---it was only $12 BIN---and it grew on me all day, I went for it)


----------



## mikejw (Nov 27, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Nice instant collection. Those look good and narrow, what's their width?


They're all 3-3.5 in. Just right.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Coleman said:


> I eBayed two J. Press ties today:
> 
> a green grenadine (thanks Alan for helping me identify it as such)
> and a geometric The Burlington Knot (I posted this in the eBay thread as I don't normally wear patterned ties, but as it was not snatched immediately as I thought it would be---it was only $12 BIN---and it grew on me all day, I went for it)


Great looking ties, Coleman. You and Mikejw both scored today.

I hit a couple of thrifts while sending out some packages for the thrift exchange and found a couple of things that I already posted. For myself, I found some vintage JAB green/white seersucker trousers, but am not sure if I have the confidence to pull them off. We'll see when summer hits.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm taking a compday tomorrow from work, and the plan is to hit the thrifts. I'm not very hopeful (I get the impression the state of dress in Utaww has been poor for much longer than other states), but I'm still excited. I haven't done much thrifting since high school.


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

Picked up a gray herringbone Harris Tweed 3/2, in my size, for $0.53 the other day (it was in with the orphan suit jackets at the thrift store, which are normally $1 but that day were half-off). Small hole in the sleeve but the pattern hides it well enough that you can't notice it. Best part of all, the inside tag shows that it was originally sold by a now-defunct men's store in the town where I went to college, which is two hours away from where I thrifted it. Best find in a long time.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Coleman said:


> I'm taking a compday tomorrow from work, and the plan is to hit the thrifts. I'm not very hopeful (I get the impression the state of dress in Utaww has been poor for much longer than other states), but I'm still excited. I haven't done much thrifting since high school.


Well, I had a lot of fun on my thrifting adventure. I didn't find anything amazing, but I did find things to make me consider visiting more often (quite a few 2B sacks---all Haggar---Rooster knit ties, one made in the U.S. Sero sport shirt---I might go back for this---one Anderson Little sport shirt, etc.).

The one thing I did pick up is some near new vintage Florsheim pebble-grain PTBs (somehow they happened to be in my size also). The only reason I got them is that they are pebble-grain. They are not Imperial, and they are black. I have a hard time working black shoes into my wardrobe (I wear my one pair of black LWBs once a week and have a hard time working them in as it is).


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice shoes, Coleman - I always enjoy finding shoes in good/new condition. The Sero shirt sounds promising, but a good rule of thumb is if you didn't grab it the first time there was a reason. There will always be plenty more and before you know it your closet will be overflowing.

Today, I went to a thrift I usually only visit once a month and hit the proverbial jack(et)pot - unfortunately only one thing fits me.

Left to right (all from the same person, all 43 extra-long)
Paul Stuart 100% cashmere
Hickey Freeman bespoke
Canali 


Left to right
A low quality 2B sack that I purchased for myself because I like the pattern and the wool is like a scratchy blanket
HSM 3/2 darkish green sack (for the thrift exchange)


I also found 10 pairs of Bills Khakis, but decided to nod to the thrift gods and left three pairs behind. They must all be from one person as he gained weight since the waist sizes seem to range from 35-38 and the fabric weights range from 5.6oz up to 10oz (those who asked me to hunt for larger sizes, I'm still keeping you in mind.) Unfortunately, every pair is PLEATED  



Among the lot was this interesting pair - a 15th anniversary edition in 10oz fabric that looks like it was genuinely signed by Bill Thomas.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

No pictures as I just ordered them, but I took advantage of the AE shoe bank sale. Bought Evanstons in walnut, and two Hales in black and burgundy. And that about rounds out my need for shoes. Maybe one more brown blucher. Maybe not... Ugh....


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Got a pair of Soho's for some antiquing fun. I think I'm gonna go for a mahogony on these.


Also, got a pair of 4606 Alden's irregulars from The Shoe Mart.

With some wax, rag, brush, blow drier and 40 minutes later...


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, Nerev, great looking boots 



I picked up this Southwick charcoal 3/2 sack suit in a thrift early this week and my tailor finished the sleeve alterations in record time. Picked it up this afternoon and here's the trial run.

Sorry about the cock-eyed stance on the full length version


----------



## mikejw (Nov 27, 2009)

> I also found 10 pairs of Bills Khakis, but decided to nod to the thrift gods and left three pairs behind.


Now I know why I never find Bills at my local thrifts. They all migrate to yours to die.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Treated my self to a pair of John Lobb Williams in Buffalo Tan:



and just ordered a pair of Alden Norwegian split toe's with the crepe souls:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

More goodies came in the mail today

Vintage BB ocbd from TonyLumpkin (thanks!)

From eBay: Brooks Brothers shetland Brookstweed 3/2 sack - pretty good fit, I think I'll skip tailoring (unless someone sees some glaring problem that I'm missing).


PRL cotton sweater vest (thrifted)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Cardinals5 said:


> Vintage BB ocbd from TonyLumpkin (thanks!)


[jealous]Missed seeing that until too late.[/jealous]



> From eBay: Brooks Brothers shetland Brookstweed 3/2 sack - pretty good fit, I think I'll skip tailoring (unless someone sees some glaring problem that I'm missing).


I wouldn't do anything to it, either.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Got some out of town thrifting in this past week, and although my reward was not commensurate with my effort, I did come up with a few interesting items.

A nice cache of Langrock Princeton, most of which are pretty old and _very_ narrow:

But not as narrow as this bleeding madras tie coupled here with an old school Brooks Brothers:










Plus I found this, a Hartmann tweed tote similar to this model. I think my wife may end up using this:


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Alan,

Like those Langrock ties. I have a soft spot for Langrock items.



AlanC said:


> Got some out of town thrifting in this past week, and although my reward was not commiserate with my effort, I did come up with a few interesting items.
> 
> A nice cache of Langrock Princeton, most of which are pretty old and _very_ narrow:
> 
> ...


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*2 New OCBDs*

My first experiment with Bills OCBD.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

*Stuff and things*

Bought an Orvis field watch - on sale for $40 something including 3 extra grosgrain straps at the NYC store.

Followed by a visit to Argosy Old and Rare Books to pick up a copy of the Selected Letters of John O'Hara, and then a quick dinner and 2 Anchor Steams at Brasserie 360.

The watch is okay for a $40 something timepiece - a decent-looking casual watch that you don't need to worry about. The 4 straps are what put me over the edge.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

D&S said:


> Picked up a gray herringbone Harris Tweed 3/2, in my size, for $0.53 the other day (it was in with the orphan suit jackets at the thrift store, which are normally $1 but that day were half-off).


Harris Tweed for 53 cents! This definitely has to be some sort of record.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Acacian said:


> Harris Tweed for 53 cents! This definitely has to be some sort of record.


Amazing! The only Harris Tweeds I've seen are marked $50 at a hospice store - not touching them for that price


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

*Norwegians*

My Feb. acquisitions so far are two 1980s vintage (i.e., 80% wool, 20% nylon) LL Bean Norwegian sweater, both for under $50 total. One is charcoal with white checks, the other is charcoal with red checks. I still don't have a navy/white one, but I'll keep my eyes open for one.

The problem is, I don't have need for them here in Berkeley. Daytime temperatures average in the mid-50s, and the sun is warm. Still, I'm wearing one as I type, as the house is cool.

They're great sweaters, though my wife says I look like an old man in them. (She grew up in a small village in eastern Europe, where old men actually wore sweaters knit for them by relatives.)


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

TheWGP said:


> Amazing! The only Harris Tweeds I've seen are marked $50 at a hospice store - not touching them for that price


I'm continually amazed by one thrift store near me. In the past I've found Ferragamo lace-ups for $3, a camel hair jacket for $7, and a bunch of old Brooks Brothers, Paul Stuart, Hickey Freeman, and LL Bean shirts, as well as a pair of Murray's Nantucket Reds for $2. My last pick up was a wooden decoy for $7, which is close to the most expensive single item I've ever bought there.


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

On a related note, at a another (slightly more expensive) thrift store near me I picked up a pair of Allen Edmonds Walden penny loafers in burgundy that are an 8D... bought em with my Dad in mind but he's an 8.5. They are in excellent shape; I don't have a camera to post good pics but if anyone is interested, PM me. Just looking to recoup my (minimal) investment ($8 + shipping).


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Broke down and ordered this today from shoe mart:

(hampton last, medallion captoe bal - alden)


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Brooks Brothers brown herringbone non iron



check the detail:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just thrifted some ties today. The four on the right for me and the rest for a future tie dump on the thrift exchange. The silk knits are LE and the rest, save the one on the far left, are BB Makers


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Bermuda said:


> Brooks Brothers brown herringbone non iron
> 
> check the detail:


cool, let us know how you wear them!

I have an identical shirt from RL, and haven't gotten much use out of it besides it's incorporation in my "tweedman" halloween costume (that shirt, tweed tie, pants jacket, overcoat cap etc)


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Bermuda said:


> Brooks Brothers brown herringbone non iron
> 
> check the detail:


How much did they pay you to take it? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

This is a top of the line shirt, sir. I don't own any brown shirts and this will look great with a colorful tie


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Bermuda said:


> This is a top of the line shirt, sir. I don't own any brown shirts and this will look great with a colorful tie


As they say in West Texas, "I'm just funnin' with ya."


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

maybe I'll wear it with a cowboy hat for you how does that sound?


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

I have found an incredible amount of stuff this year, mostly not my size. Today I scored a keeper, a London Fog checked raincoat in my size. No big deal, but I have been looking for one of these long raincoats. Found it at one of the inexpensive stores, $2.79.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Old Hanovers


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Brooks Brothers black shell cordovan tassels.


----------



## BrendanOC (Jul 22, 2009)

Been away from the Forum for a while . . . . glad to catch up . . . . haven't acquired much recently (spending hiatus) but just had to post in this thread for the first time today . . . . I just love a deal!!

Two pairs of Vineyard Vines Chilmark cords in GTH colors -- Yield Sign Yellow and Powder Blue. The best part?! $7 per pair at Filene's Basement in downtown Baltimore!!


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

CJ for RL Darlton/Marlowe Wingtip Bluchers.

Pics eventually.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Those sound great - we'll be looking for pics.


No pics of my recent purchases/finds, but here's a list

AE Walden LHS loafers (off the thrift exchange)
Bills Khakis M1 15th anniversary edition in British khaki
LE 100% linen shirt
Bullock & Jones bd with two flap, gussetted pockets
Gitman Bros. pinpoint tab collar
JAB 2B, darted , navy/white seersucker ($1 so I couldn't resist)
Filson 257 in tan (on order, should take delivery at the end of the month - anniversary present from my wife :aportnoy: she's a keeper)


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Pair of LLB wool flannel trou, "town & field" I think, and an Outback Trading Oilskin jacket.

Not the "trad chic" of Barbour, but very nice, roomy, long enough to cover sportcoat, a double snap closure system that's very convenient, well pocketed, and 1/4 the cost.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^That jacket looks quite nice. How does it fit size wise? i.e. to fit a jacket underneath did you size up from what you'd normally wear?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

CMDC said:


> ^That jacket looks quite nice. How does it fit size wise? i.e. to fit a jacket underneath did you size up from what you'd normally wear?


CM, I got the XL which I normally do in most non'sized, as I wear 46-48 in sized garments. It fits well over a heavy tweed sportcoat, and I can actually get it on over my Gloverall duffel coat...snugly indeed though. Heavier of course than nylon/gore-tex gear, but not too much so, and it's fairly flexible out of the box

It does seem sized to wear "over" stuff. BTW, the cape is removable, and it has a waist drawstring. Comes down to about three inches above my knee, like a 3/4 trench. The handwarmer pockets behind the cargo pockets are smallish, not too bad though. Got it through Cabela's on sale.


----------



## dizzyfan (Mar 28, 2009)

I just pulled the trigger on these: 

Keith Highlander, longwings, cordovan shell (at least according to the seller). Thoughts?

Also picked up an LL Bean Norwegian for $5.99 at a local thrift shop!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

dizzyfan said:


> Keith Highlander, longwings, cordovan shell (at least according to the seller). Thoughts?


They look like shell, and look to be in good shape.

I paid $120 or so for my vintage Florsheim shells, in very comparable condition.

I don't think what you paid is a bad price.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Definitely shell, and they look great!


----------



## dizzyfan (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for your comments gents!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, my wifey didn't get me any apparel for Valentine's, but she did get me a fifth of Woodford Reserve. She didn't even know it is one of my favorites---one I rarely buy due to the price---(she doesn't really pay attention to what I'm drinking as she doesn't drink). Instead she picked it because it was recommended in Martha Stewart _Living_, lol!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Got my Tretorns today, not exactly what I was expecting for white on white, but I'll deal w/ it.










Brian


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

vwguy said:


> Got my Tretorns today, not exactly what I was expecting for white on white, but I'll deal w/ it.


How are they different than expected? I've been tempted by the navy on white.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

MoosicPa said:


> Treated my self to a pair of John Lobb Williams in Buffalo Tan:
> 
> and just ordered a pair of Alden Norwegian split toe's with the crepe souls:


very nice.

I just ordered myself a pair of C&J Hallam Oxfords.


----------



## mikejw (Nov 27, 2009)

The other day I thrifted a nice J. Crew wool zip cardigan, olive green. However, upon getting it home and inspecting it further, I realized it is in fact...

...a woman's sweater.

My wife thinks I can still pull it off, but that would make me a Tradsvestite.

Sincerely, 

Michael Scott
Dunder-Mifflin Scranton


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

AlanC said:


> How are they different than expected? I've been tempted by the navy on white.


I was expecting them to be *really* white instead of the off white that they are, still nice shoes and on sale for under $30 shipped to your door.

Brian


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

mikejw said:


> ...a *Tradsvestite*.


 :icon_smile_big: Excellent. I'm going to have to remember that one.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Let's see, February..:

Alden 405 Indy Boots
Bison Bean Boots
3 LL Bean Shawl Collar Shetlands
Swims Mobster


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Thrifting yesterday I finally found a decent duffle coat in my size. Kind of been my white whale. Its not a Gloverall or of that quality, but by Devred (????) No clue of this maker but its the color I wanted and a perfect fit. Not a bad $20

Also hit a pocket square treasure trove and the same place. 7 different silk patterns. Pocket squares are something I never seem to find thrifting so that was a nice surprise.

Also a Pendleton shirt.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

At today's BB-outlet "President's Day Sale" I picked up a mainline (i.e., regular store) blackwatch-dominated patch (made in India = madras?) long-sleeve shirt for $21. It was tagged at $99, but was priced $78 in the computer, minus a 70% discount.

I also thrifted a nearly-new pair of Sebago Docksides which are predominantly gray with blue tops. $10.

Early in the month I picked up 2 vintage Norwegians for under $45 for both.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

mikejw said:


> The other day I thrifted a nice J. Crew wool zip cardigan, olive green. However, upon getting it home and inspecting it further, I realized it is in fact...
> 
> ...a woman's sweater.
> 
> ...


LOL, I went through a similar situation with a J. Crew shawl collar sweater that I bought at a local chain we have here that liquidates previous seasons stock for retailers. My wife and I took a week in determining it was actually a women's sweater. It fit perfectly for me, but I just couldn't do it either.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I just ordered these two with the 20% off and free shipping promo at Lands' End. 



I've got a Vegas/California road trip coming up in May with my wife and some of our friends, and these are going to :aportnoy:!


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I got this from Orvis. It is a gorgeous hat, not stiff at all, and fits perfectly. It will require big brass ones to pull off though.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm running a bit behind on this, but here are my keepers from January. Thrifted, except for the great BS jacket which I bought from CMDC here on the Exchange. Left to right, unknown maker shoes, J Press 3 roll 2, Ben Silver 3 roll 2, Norman Hilton 3 roll 2.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Some really great stuff there Steve - you'll have to start posting in the WAYW thread (we know you have a camera that works :icon_smile_wink


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Coleman said:


> I just ordered these two with the 20% off and free shipping promo at Lands' End.
> 
> I've got a Vegas/California road trip coming up in May with my wife and some of our friends, and these are going to :aportnoy:!


Very nice. Their madras stuff looks even better this year than last.

I ordered one of their camp shirts in madras, which I'm excited about:

Will certainly be ordering more if the fit works out.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

I received a wonderful Valentine's Day present from my girlfriend: a completely homemade tie!










I absolutely love it.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

chiamdream said:


> I received a wonderful Valentine's Day present from my girlfriend: a completely homemade tie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, too, she's a keeper


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Very cool, chiamdream, the absolute best kind of present.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Steve Smith said:


> I'm running a bit behind on this, but here are my keepers from January. Thrifted, except for the great BS jacket which I bought from CMDC here on the Exchange. Left to right, unknown maker shoes, J Press 3 roll 2, Ben Silver 3 roll 2, Norman Hilton 3 roll 2.


A very nice haul, Steve! If that Hilton blazer's a 40R, you can join Cardinals on my friends-I-might-have-to-hunt-down-and-make-disappear-one-day list (I should really stop saying such things before someone takes me seriously and reports me to the CIA or some such thing).


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Coleman said:


> A very nice haul, Steve! If that Hilton blazer's a 40R, you can join Cardinals on my friends-I-might-have-to-hunt-down-and-make-disappear-one-day list (I should really stop saying such things before someone takes me seriously and reports me to the CIA or some such thing).


No, it's a 44R. I am confident that I will eventually find you a 40R, though. I have been seeing Norman Hilton items pretty frequently.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Alright then, you've now been put on the friends-to-keep-extra-safe list. Sorry, Cards, you're still on the former.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Coleman said:


> Alright then, you've now been put on the friends-to-keep-extra-safe list. Sorry, Cards, you're still on the former.


That's tough talk from a guy without a Hilton sack


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

It's true :icon_pale:. I just wanted to be a big man in front of the kids.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

I just got a hoof pick belt from an equestrian website. Made with bridle leather, US made, for $30.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

These came in today, fabric is gausy like it was last year.










Brian


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

TDI GUY said:


> Very nice. Their madras stuff looks even better this year than last.
> 
> I ordered one of their camp shirts in madras, which I'm excited about:
> 
> Will certainly be ordering more if the fit works out.


Hate to burst your bubble, but that's just regular plaid. I'm starting to think my shorts from Gap are non-madras as well, but they've certainly got the look.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

I know this isn't a bragging thread, but I picked up these merlot(?) AE Lexingtons this morning for $10. Barely even any heel wear and the uppers are great. What do you recommend for polishing them up in the absence of the appropriate color polish?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

boatshoe said:


> I just got a hoof pick belt from an equestrian website. Made with bridle leather, US made, for $30.


That's where I got mine, too. Great deal.

https://www.smartpakequine.com/ProductClass.aspx?productclassid=1720


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Topsider said:


> That's where I got mine, too. Great deal.
> 
> https://www.smartpakequine.com/ProductClass.aspx?productclassid=1720


Very nice. I'm wearing mine now. Ordered it on President's Day and received it on Tuesday, amazingly.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

boatshoe said:


> I just got a hoof pick belt from an equestrian website. Made with bridle leather, US made, for $30.


whoa!
link?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

It's in my post (above).


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

vwguy said:


> These came in today, fabric is gausy like it was last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrific ... mine are coming tomorrow I think! I got the teal and pine this time. I am thinking of picking up 2 more!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Topsider said:


> It's in my post (above).


thanks, I should have kept reading before replying.

Great deal!

I just picked up a pair of old Florsheim kiltie moccasins.

Was never much of a kiltie fan, so we'll see...


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

srivats said:


> Terrific ... mine are coming tomorrow I think! I got the teal and pine this time. I am thinking of picking up 2 more!


I'm feeling like I should have ordered 4 (instead of 2) also.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

I used up the last few of the $10 LL Bean gift cards I'd accumulated over the winter on a grey cotton sweater:










in the hopes of channeling










come spring.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Good inspiration -- that's a hearty looking sweater. Hopefully the sleeves aren't too short on you, though.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Yeah, it looks like he may have had to borrow that from Bobby. Still looks great though.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

chiamdream said:


> I used up the last few of the $10 LL Bean gift cards I'd accumulated over the winter on a grey cotton sweater:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that sweater as well...I enjoy it. Gray is the trad black.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

My grumbling about my Topsiders not suiting my environment and my desire to have Bean Bluchers instead sent me once again to searching eBay for Blucher Mocs. One listing popped up, and to my extreme luck they were my exact size. But wait, there's more! They're also new, half the regular Bean price, the classic color, and BIN! Needless to say, I pounced.

Sometimes the cosmos is _too_ good to me.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Found today, new and unworn:


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

chiamdream said:


> I used up the last few of the $10 LL Bean gift cards I'd accumulated over the winter on a grey cotton sweater:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how it's done! :aportnoy:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Found today, new and unworn:


Niiiiiice. They aren't 11.5s, are they? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

AlanC said:


> Found today, new and unworn:


Those are awesome Alan! I wish I can find anything like that atleast _once_.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fantastic find, Alan - can you pair them with your thrifted Kiton? Some guys have all the luck :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

chiamdream said:


> I used up the last few of the $10 LL Bean gift cards I'd accumulated over the winter on a grey cotton sweater:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post. This is one of my favorite shots of JFK.

My girlfriend just got me a fantastic photo book featuring him - it's filled with gems. I should scan some...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks, all. Orgetorix, you could wear them if you did like Cinderella's sisters and cut your toes off.



Cardinals5 said:


> Fantastic find, Alan - can you pair them with your thrifted Kiton? Some guys have all the luck :icon_smile_wink:


The Kiton, alas, was too big. It now resides in France. I am watching the HD TV the proceeds helped purchase, however. It eases the pain. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Winthorp (Feb 4, 2010)

Picked up a new pair of Alden PTB shell chukkas in #8. Got 'em from my buds at Sherman Brothers here in Philly. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Winthorp said:


> Picked up a new pair of Alden PTB shell chukkas in #8. Got 'em from my buds at Sherman Brothers here in Philly. Couldn't be happier.


enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Winthorp said:


> Picked up a new pair of Alden PTB shell chukkas in #8. Got 'em from my buds at Sherman Brothers here in Philly. Couldn't be happier.


enjoy wearing


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/32002t.jpg/

Some recent goodies

Filson 257 (great bag - from Crane's Country Store)
John Meyer of Norwich wool scarf (very long)(thrifted)
Two pairs of Trafalgar braces (thrifted)
Two wool bows from the Cordial Churchman
Majer 3/2 camel hair sack (traded with TheWGP)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^You will _love_ that Filson bag.

Added these today. First a pair of new (although a little soiled) L.L. Bean white (ivory, really) bucks ($5.99), and below some socks arrived as part of a trade with another Trad forum member.

There's no indication where the bucks were made, but they happen to be a narrow width, which works out great for me.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Pair of vintage USA made Dexter Loafers.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

AlanC said:


> Found today, new and unworn:


You dog! Nicely done.

I picked up a great pair of super 100s wool "guaranteed two fold" made in England slacks yesterday with this interesting detail on the leg opening:








Can anyone identify these pants, and what do you call that tailoring detail? 
They might be about a 1/2" to 1" short on me, but I don't want to screw that up.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

I don't know what it's called. But it's just extra weight to make them hang straighter. They appear to have a cavalry hem so obviously someone wanted to avoid any sort of break.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Cavalry hem. Thanks. Is the lettering just the edge of the bolt of cloth? Used to reinforce the pockets and to weight the leg, or is it possible to identify the maker?

Also, not clothes, but I picked up this etching by German Jewish artist Hermann Struck for $25 yesterday. He was an early leading Zionist and did comissioned portraits of Freud, Nietzsche, and Oscar Wilde--villans to my mind, but gives an indication of his prominence--and is well known for landscapes such as mine. Also got (in January) an interestingly similar, but more detailed, etching of an American landscape--remarque proof!--by English artist Henry Farmer dated 1887 and mounted behind hand-blown glass for $35 off a guy who was clearing out a neglected family warehouse. Beats a bunch of tacky posters--not that I had any--for dressing up bare walls.








It's a little foxed, but it'll clean up.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AlanC said:


> ^You will _love_ that Filson bag.
> 
> Added these today. First a pair of new (although a little soiled) L.L. Bean white (ivory, really) bucks ($5.99), and below some socks arrived as part of a trade with another Trad forum member.
> 
> There's no indication where the bucks were made, but they happen to be a narrow width, which works out great for me.


Nice score on those white bucks. They look an awful lot like the vintage Hanovers I won on eBay a month or two ago. I'm eagerly awaiting summer since I now have a respectable pair and everything looks better with white bucks :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thanks, they're pretty nice. I have a pair of BB white bucks, but these fit me a little better.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Is the lettering just the edge of the bolt of cloth?


Yes.



> It's a little foxed, but it'll clean up.


What do you do to clean up foxing? I like that etching a lot. It reminds me of something Harlan Hubbard would have done.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

^I have a friend who teaches printmaking at one of the local universities and he recently went to a conference on restoration. For mildew, apparently, Lysol works, but to fully deacify it, it would need to be immersed in an alkaline solution and then soaked in clear, neutral water and pressed between blotter paper to dry. I may just have a professional do it, though.

Here's the Henry Farmer:


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

With 20% off and free shipping back on at Lands' End (code FEB22, pin 00008029), I had to alleviate my regret at not getting two more of this year's batch of madras shirts.

I just pulled the trigger on these two:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Found this at Goodwill today. Originally I was going to offer it for sale on the Informal Trad Thrift Exchange, but decided to keep it instead since the only part that didn't fit me was the chest. Should only need a smidge off the sides. However, I'll put it up if they say it can't be taken in and look good. If I keep it, the cheap buttons are going to be replaced by brown horn.

It's one of those _true_ three button sack coats -- probably either from the '60s or an '80s take on it. No darts, two button sleeves, short 7" vent.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Hart, Schaffner and Marx wool blue/black design. new blazer for real cheap and it came with the blue paisley tie


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Jovan,

Neat coat. I don't live too far away from Rockville, MD. AAF is from there, too.

I picked up a replacement pair of seafoam green shorts. My first pair I've had for over 6 years, are from PRL. The J.Crew outlet happened to have a pair in an identical color. I also picked up a wool, made in scotland PoW check scarf in light brown and tan with blue over check from Brooks. 

In Chicago, I purchased a sausage patty pizza from Gino's East, thanks to the recommendation from "The Best Thing I Ever Ate" on food network. I also picked up a pair of RRL Straight Leg jeans in Raw selvedge denim. I believe AlanC has the same pair.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

I got these extremely heavyweight Brooks Brothers "346" wool trousers a couple weeks ago, and I just had them taken back in at the waist to the original seam. Now they fit great, and they probably weigh five pounds. Anyone seen the like and know about them?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^They look like some sort of gabardine, old/real '346', not modern outlet '346'. The beltloops are...interesting.

I have a pair of Polo RL trousers in a similar looking fabric.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Whipcord, maybe?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

^^I used to have a beautiful vintage pair of Filson whipcords, and these have a distinctly different weave and they weigh about three or four times more than the Filsons. A man at the place I've been taking my alterations called them covert cloth, which I'm inclined to accept except that modern covert cloths, that I've googled at least, seem to be in lighter weight wools. Regardless, I love them.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Here are my Polo RL gabardines, so indicated on the pictured tag:










Gabardine (left) and covert cloth (right):


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Here are my Polo RL gabardines, so indicated on the pictured tag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice! are the trousers to big on you?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I got this anorak from Charles River Apparel as a b-day gift, I like it!










Brian


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

those trousers above look like Calvary twill to me, am I misunderstanding what calvary twill is>


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Whatever the trou are, I got a pair in like fabric on closeout from LLB a few years back, and they wear like iron and are very warm: pair of silk longjohns under, and you're ready for some cold brushy country. Good rain repellers too.

Got a pair of walnut AE 5th Aves., $100 off from Tony the Tailor. The color makes them very wearable with more casual clothes, IMHO


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Mark McNairy Dirty Bucs, from ACL Shop


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Nice!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

mcarthur said:


> looking nice! are the trousers to big on you?


Thanks. Those trousers are a pre-Ask Andy purchase that still survives in my wardrobe. They're actually a 34 waist. I don't know if they were missized or perhaps just made very trim. At any rate, I can wear them okay currently as I'm carrying a bit of persistent holiday weight that needs to be run off.


----------



## LastMango (Jan 28, 2010)

*AE Delray's (Chili)*

Score from my first trip to Nordstrom Rack in H-town. Amazing that a shoe this durable can be so comfortable right outta the box!
Paired here with wool charcoal grey BB trousers, Navy polk-a-dot BB socks. (oh, and a pink RL OCBD, and khaki vest) Really like the color contrast.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Thrifted these AE Randolphs today to go with my practically brand new Lexingtons and Bentons I also got this month. (Any comments on removing old wax is welcome...)









After a little elbow grease and a light application of leather conditioner.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

Solid weight Blackwatch flannel plaid jacket, 2 brass buttons, 4 on the sleeve, no alterations necessary (rare when you're a 36s). Chaps (labeled "A division of Polo") for Britches of Georgetown, 3 open pleat patch pockets, belted back and small shoulder pleats. I can't remember if there is an action back as well, but probably—all the bells and whistles. It's at the dry cleaners, as it seems to have picked up a lot of strange fibers from the consignment store. After that to the tailors to clean up the lining a little—both sleeve linings are coming loose.


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

Thrifed a mint Burberrys 6 button DB blazer. It fits ok in the shoulders but a bit tight in the gut. I am in the proscess of of loosing weight. I am down 25lbs, this coat should fit perfectly by mid-may.
cheers, fat paul


----------

